# Clothing optional resorts



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Has anybody been to one? If so, what was your experience like? The wife and I are planning a trip to Hedonism II in Jamaica next year and are reaaaally looking forward to it. We've never done anything like this so it should be an adventure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I've never done it but have talked with one of my friends who has, she says when you go into the pool, you must take it all off, kinda 
the rules at the one she was at. I am sure they are all different, I guess you will see all sizes and shapes and ages, she makes it sound less about sexuality and more a mindset of being what nature entended around others. I cant wrap my head arount it all. But joked with her that it might be fun to try it just one time in this life, for the experience. 

Funny, I was doing a TripAdvisor search of all the best resorts in the Disney World area the other day , and #3 was a Family Nudist Resort called Cyprus Cove, the reviews are simply outstanding! Pretty Cyprus Cove - One of the U.S.' Best. - Review of Cypress Cove Nudist Resort, Kissimmee, FL - TripAdvisor Reading some of these might give you some idea of what the experience would be like. 

I joked with one of my older sons how this was at the top of the list for the Best, and what if we wanted to go there, he said he wouldn't want to see the guys. Of coarse I was only joking, just wanted to hear his response.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

We plan on going to Deire Resort in Cancun..That is for Couples only. Hedonism has single men. I think a couple only resort would be more fun.

Enjoy your trip and post your results.


----------



## Blue Moon (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks Simply. I'd like to go both for the freedom/ natural environment vibe and the sexual energy. It definitely does seem like one of those things you owe it to yourself to try. And from what I hear it's kind of life changing and something you'll want to try again. 

GA, I'm sure there will be single women there as well as men lol. Even though singles are allowed I hear Hedo is predominantly couples also and singles tend to stand out. When are you guys heading to Desire and what are you hoping to get out of it? We're not headed to Hedo until next Spring or Summer so there will be awhile until I have an updated. That's why I'd like to hear from those who have taken similar trips or have interest in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Blue, we are not sure when we are going, we ahve to line up someone to watch our children.

But we are going for the erotic experience, we are not swingers, but maybe if the mood is right we may dabble.

But I think we are going for the eroticness of it, something different wild and crazy, something out of the norm.

No expectations, just a good time.


----------

